# ANY SUCCESS STORY FROM DAY 6 BLAST FET TRANSFER PLEASE



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi all just about to start Medicated fet at Guys hospital , just wondering if anyone have had positive result frOM a day 6 BLAST thank u


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi i am also at Guys Hosp and just about to start FET with a Day 6 blasto!!  I only have the one in the freezer though.  My first cycle at Guys resulted in BFP and now have a 19 month old daughter.  My 2nd recent cycle ended in BFN and I too had AF day before due to test.
I start sniffing on Monday 9th June, drugs I've been given are Suprefact, Climavel and Cyclogest.  This is my first FET so don't know what to expect.  mY main concern is with the thawing.
Would be good to compare notes with you.  Have not been too happy with Guys this time around, the care doesn't seem as personal this time around and they just seem rushed all the time like you are holding them up.
Tamsin x


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi Tasmin wao we really i n the same boat sought off,  am still waithing for AF it should be this week then I ll call them and start from there . u are very luvky to get pregnant first time,am just a little bit scared about the thawing and all that.They talk me into putting one the last time but believe me am putting two back this time.How s ur daughter doing I bet shes everything to u I ll a little girl as well I already have a son naturally conceived before all this block tube business  lol . please keep in thouch cause we re about the same am seding this mESSAGE from my PDA so please dON'T mind my typing error thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just thought i would let you girls know what i have known a fair few ladies get pregnant from a day 6 blasto


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Kara, we've just got to keep our fingers crossed!

Jesuslovesme what day of your cycle will you be starting the treatment?  I'm starting on day 17 because my cycles are quite short.  Yes my little girl is the world to me.  Not a day goes past when she doesn't nearly bring me to tears looking at her as I realise how blessed I am.  I'm working as a childminder from home so i get to see her all day so am lucky that I don't miss a thing.  How old is you son?  Yes I was lucky for IVF to work first time so it was a bit of a shock to the system getting a BFN this time. I have blocked tubes too so we do have alot of similarities. What drugs have you been given?  I opted for single embryo transfer not that I wouldn't love twins but I just don't think I would be able to carry them and give birth without having problems, Had alot of complications with just the one!
Tamsin x


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Kara me and Tasmin really need to keep our finger crossed ,it will be so nice for us to conceived on this day six blasts cause we almost same issue blocked tube Fet and already have a child but don't know about age LoL thanks dear.     .


Tasmin I haven't really start anything yet still waithing for AF then I ll need to call the clinic hopefully Af this week.
My son is 9yrs old I ll love to give a little sister brother ,doctor told me last appointment that I ll need to spray for two weeks then estrogen clycog and all that .
Am a bir scared though but am a bit better and strong now that I have you  to share this with ,am originally  from Africa so None of my friends will undeRSTAND my situation they only pretend as if they care and go behind u and call u all sought of names ,I don't want anyone to add to my problem LOL .
say a big hello to ur daughter and tel l her that I love to meet her one day stay blessedxxxxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Jesus, how are you?  Has AF shown yet?  I started sniffing yesterday 4 times a day, the hardest thing is trying to remember to do it, had to keep setting reminders on my phone.  Feeling ok but a bit dizzy when first spray but ok so far.  I'm sorry to hear that you friends aren't supportive, i think it's really important to be able to sher what you are going through with others.  
I've discovere the Guys thread which I've seen that you've posted on too so have been starting to post on that too now,  got to try and catch up with all their progress though, lots of reading!
My daughter says hello back  
xx


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi Tasmin how are u ?mmmmmm AF not here still,don't know what to do now maybe I  should call the clinic ,its over due now am on day 33 today .well still see till next week then call the hospital.bigg kisses am on my way to work sitting on the train at the moment ......HI TO UR LITTLE Girl AS WELL


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Jesus, my AF was also very late after my BFN, from what I've from others this is very common.  When it did arrive it was very heavy too.  Have a good day at work and hope AF comes soon for you. xx


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

GUESS what happens this morning when I got here??
AF is here     heavy and painful    oooooffff am a litle bit tired but not too bad,I ll phone the clinic in an hours time and see what they say mmmmmm sniffin again hate it but got no choice the funniest part I use to forget sniffin  just like u might need to set alarm LOL...... stay blessed ....xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Jesus, what did the clinic say?  Will you be starting again soon?  I'm now waiting for my AF, what a pest.  Have been sniffing for a week now and just waiting to take the tablets too.  AF never co-operates!!

Tamsin xx


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi Tasmin am a little bit confused here,I thought we only sniff nasal spray 21 days after AF to thickning wall of the womb......
I v e got an appointment on 25/06/08 to start spraying I think...Lol . how s it going with ur spraying ...miss any yet ? hope not..... I ll send u messages to remind u.......take care


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Jesus

Just wanted to wish you all the best for your FET. I have just got my first ever BFP with blasts frozen on day 6. 
I too was very worried about the thaw but both of mine made it.

 for you

Nat xx


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi Nat,
how are u ? girl am very happy fo you ,,,right question  question question question question question  time LOL:::  was it medicated or natural and wich hospital and also are they from the same bash of embryos . HOPE you don't mind me asking;;;; A Big congratulations to u and ur hubby .....I know u guys must be over the moon.....



HI TASMIN ,
long time no hear hope all is well,how is my baby girl doing 
anything new?......stay blessed ..


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

Ask away

It was medicated with progynova and cyclogest. Had DR on Prostap.
Had it done at London Fertility Centre on Harley Street
Embryo's were from first IVF which was a BFN

Still not out of the woods yet as I have had spotting for a week now but so far bloods are good. Am now on extra progestrone to see if that helps.

Best of luck to you

Nat xxx


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi Nat
omg hope u ok? it might not mean anything cause one of my friend blee for 5months of her pregnancy ...wil be praying for u girl ...and thank you for al the information ....


Hi TASMIN 
am due to start spraying on the first of july , that will be 21days after AF.....now I understand what u meant by waithing for AF to start tablets .....am gonna be doing the same as well... Dr Khalif promise to do my transfer ,I didn't ask him though He just told me on my appointment day..Am a little bit scared now,hope its not gonna cost me xtra...
take care...


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Jesus. sorry not been on for a while i have been attempting potty training  so all my time has been taken up chasing a naked bottom round the house with a potty in one hand not far behind it and a cloth in the other!!
Glad you have started sniffing now.  How is it going? Hope AF doesn't drag it's heels like mine did.  Get so impatient having to wait for the next stage.
I've got my scan tomorrow at Guys to check the lining and all being well hopefully have ET next week.  Feeling a little excited but mainly anxious.  I shall let you know how i get on. 
Lucky you getting Dr Khalaf, i relly want him to do mine and am going to ask, i'l find out if it costs alot extra.
xx


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi TASMIN ,hope ur daughter's bottom is co -operating       . hi to the Angel of the house.
Good luck in ur scan tomorrow ,and really  praying we survive bothe thaw and a successful pregnancy together ...ll


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Lots of tiddles on the floor.  There's alot of pointing at the potty when asked 'where does the wee wee go' then she'll hide behind her dolls house and then do it!  Rascal!
Saw Regina today, very nice nurse.  She said my lining needs to be 8mm but it was only 6.9.  She kept measuring it and telling me to move or relax and laughed saying it wasn't changing.  I have to go back next Thursday for another scan, so frustrating.  That would mean transfer will be Tuesday 15th all being well.  She said blastocysts have a good chance of thawing and they would not phone unless there's a problem.  You might have caught up with me by then! x


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi TASMIN .
ohhhhhhh ohhhhhhh  I had that experienced years back with my son... She s just starting wil be a professional  soon.....
still sniffin and felling pain round my abdomen ,it must be working or something .. waithing for af in 3 to 4 days then start tablet....am planning t travel around 6 or 7 of august ..... hope to be pregnant by then LOL ...lets us know know how u getting  on stay blessed xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Jesus, got my scan at 3.20 today.  Hoping the lining is thick enough now.  Has AF started yet?  You on the tablets?  Fingers crossed i'll be on the 2ww from next Tuesday. xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Jesus, not spoken to you in a while, was wondering how you were getting on?

Tamsin xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello Jesus and Tamsin, just saw this thread. really good. 

have anyone heard from jesus. it would be lovely to find out about her fet.

i am starting fet this month. going to see the nurse on the 24 of this month and i think i will start dr on the 26. i am really worry too as i got 3 six days blasts frozen and panicing if they will thaw on that day as i really want at least 2 to be thaw well so i can have it transfer. 

Tamsin- how are things?


----------

